# Viktor & Ralf for H&M



## cloverette (Jul 16, 2006)

as lagerfeld & mccartney designed clothes for h&m, this year it will be viktor & ralf's turn. i've heard of them before & also smelled their perfume once, but i have no idea what their style is like... does anyone know a bit about their style & could maybe predict what style we will be seeing at h&m this year?


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 16, 2006)

whats H&M?  

their style is pretty funkey/crazy very bold and i think they use alot of silk as their material


----------



## misslilith (Jul 17, 2006)

I`m so excited about this! 
As I already loved the stella mc cartney for H&M collection and got a dress from Lagerfeld I really think this one will be amazing too.
I agree that their style is a little let`s say extravagant but they do as well clothes that are wearable. Probably the style of the collection will be very sexy and feminine. Just have a look at their website.


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 17, 2006)

do you know when this is happening?

when stella did her thing last year (around the time H&M opened in SF) it was crazy, i gotta plan ahead this time!


----------



## cloverette (Jul 17, 2006)

i don't know when it is... but since lagerfeld was in november 2004, and mc cartney was in november 2005, i'm assuming it will be in november of this year...!?


----------



## SimplyStunning (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm excited!  

All the designers lines for H&M turn out so beautiful but sell out so quickly!


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 18, 2006)

I can imagine a lot of black, skirts, and blouses.


----------

